
Does location really matter for your startup? - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/8013047305/does-location-really-matter-for-your-startup
======
cl8ton
Do you mean location for ease of getting funded or solving user problems?

At the end of the day all that matters is giving the users of your website/app
what they want that helps them solve their problems. The last I’ve heard users
really don’t care where your located.

